# Serpent mini 25mm



## MoneymanVape (15/8/16)

Hi, looking to buy the Serpent mini 25 mm. 
Any vendor getting this in sometime?
Looks really nice


----------



## Daniel Alves (19/8/16)

im also looking for one but have been trying to decide between this and Griffin mini, i want the black one, can we confirm if there will be any venders at Vapecon with these?


----------



## Yiannaki (19/8/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-wotofo-serpent-25mm-mini-2-decks


----------



## Daniel Alves (19/8/16)

thx saw that, just hoping they bring with to vapecon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/8/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> thx saw that, just hoping they bring with to vapecon


 Oh yes we will

Reactions: Like 1


----------

